# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Chefs Plate - Meal Ingredients delivered to your door

## ExtraSlow

A couple of years ago, I had a thread on Dashing Dishes, which generated a lot of commentary. Well, they've changed their model, and I got kind of tired of that type of food. See that thread here: http://forums.beyond.ca/st/387243/da...meal-pre-prep/ 

Recently We've tried out Chefs Plate https://www.chefsplate.com 
It's a neat concept, it's meals delivered to your house. Seems strange to pay for courier fees (which are included in the price) for groceries, but it's actually been quite handy. 

Here's my little review, with some photos: 

This is the box it ships in, can of pop for scale (was out of bananas.) Usually delivered to my house by FedEx, overnight from Richmond. They also have distribution out of Ontario, and possibly elsewhere. 

Pretty neat packaging, they have this honeycomb cardboard inside the box, which makes a pretty effective insulation. There is also a couple freezie-packs thrown in, the stuff has always arrived fully cold. 

Here is what's in the box. You can see the two freezie packs, two packs of meat, and inside the brown bags are all the non-meat ingredients for the two meals. 

This is all the ingredients for the one meal I'm reviewing, unpacked out of the bag. Pretty neat that they include "everything". You need to have cooking oil, and salt and pepper for seasoning, and that's it. Everything else is there. 

438g of chicken breasts. The meat has always been good quality. No issues. 

The ingredients come of course with the recipe on these cards. The recipes are easy to understand, and it's handy that they include full nutrition information. I do find that the estimate times are a bit short, it usually takes us about 20 minutes longer after prep times are factored in. 

The back of the recipe card, with step by step instructions. 

One neat thing is that any of the pasta dishes are pretty much always fresh pasta, and often "uncommon" shapes. My kids get a kick out of that. These Orichettes look like little ears. Kid couldn't stop laughing about eating ears. The fresh pasta is a nice touch. 


This is how much it made. They say it's enough for four adults, and that's probably about right, unless you have a big eater. It's usualyl enough for the two adults in my family, plus the two little kids who don't eat much, plus one lunch serving for the next day. 


This one came with some bread crumbs to put on top, and it came out nice and crispy.

In summary, it's an interesting idea, and really well executed, with tasty and interesting recipes. It IS more expensive than picking up the same ingredients from the grocery store, but for busy families who want something they can cook without much forethought on a weeknight, it's a cool option. Cost is $79 for two meals of four servings each. If anyone is wanting to try it out, PM me and I think I can refer you can you get a free meal or two. I get some kind of kickback too. I think the company runs a 50% off deal right through the website sometimes as well.

----------


## bleu

Thanks for the review. A colleague of mine also uses this service and speaks highly of it. Might give it a try being as I am often out of ideas for things to make when I come home from work and unless it is in the slow cooker, my husband and I often are eating at a restaurant.

----------


## cet

Thanks for sharing, this is a pretty interesting concept. Being single again after a failed marriage, one of the things I hate doing is cooking for one. I don't mind cooking and taking the left overs for lunch but my meals are usually that inspired. This would be a good way to get some new recipes as well. 

Have you priced out how much of a premium you re paying by having everything pre-portioned and delivered vs picking everything up from a grocery store?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by cet_ 
> *Thanks for sharing, this is a pretty interesting concept. Being single again after a failed marriage, one of the things I hate doing is cooking for one. I don't mind cooking and taking the left overs for lunch but my meals are usually that inspired. This would be a good way to get some new recipes as well. 
> 
> Have you priced out how much of a premium you re paying by having everything pre-portioned and delivered vs picking everything up from a grocery store?*



I haven't done the economics too tightly, because let's face it, I'm not going out and buying 50g of bread crumbs and a quarter bulb of garlic etc. If I'm shopping, it'll end up being simpler dishes. 

I'm pretty sure you can get the meals sized for two, which might make more sense if you are cooking for one.

----------


## cet

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * 
> I haven't done the economics too tightly, because let's face it, I'm not going out and buying 50g of bread crumbs and a quarter bulb of garlic etc. If I'm shopping, it'll end up being simpler dishes. 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can get the meals sized for two, which might make more sense if you are cooking for one.*



That's one of the aspects that appeals to me. At the moment if I want to have a spinach salad for dinner I go and get a bag of spinach. Now I'm stuck eating spinach for the next 3 days or letting it go to waste.

----------


## GQBalla

*edit - removed

----------


## ExtraSlow

They have details on all the different pricing plans on the website. 
https://www.chefsplate.com/pricing 

For a single person, or a couple who aren't big eaters, probably want to have three two-person means per week for $65.70. They do a two two-person meals per week, but then they have to tack on six bucks delivery costs. 

For the plan I'm on, it's $9.75 a serving. There are many days that I eat more than one serving. Which is definitely more than you'd spend on the equivalent groceries.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can get anyone that same deal for "three free plates" if they get referred through me, and then I get a kickback too. PM me if you want to go that way.

----------


## GQBalla

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I can get anyone that same deal for &quot;three free plates&quot; if they get referred through me, and then I get a kickback too. PM me if you want to go that way.*



oh scratch my link then - didn't know it was code specific. Ill edit mine

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thanks to the one beyonder who has use my referral, it scores me a couple free meals. *If anyone else wants that, PM me your email address.* 

Or use one of the other links out there, I think you get the same three free plates either way.

----------


## s dime

Pm'd

----------


## cancer man

The only thing that is missing are those small airport wine bottles.
That would be kick ass.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My wife informs me that it looks like several beyonders have signed up using my link. I would love if someone else could post a review of their experience. Anyone else wanting to get the referral deal should just PM me their email address. The codes are specific to the email address, so I can't post it, or PM you with it.

----------


## lint

I had my first delivery 2 weeks ago, picked 3 meals for 2 to try it out. With the referral it ended up being half price, or about $10/meal which we felt was more reasonable than the full price. The main reasoning is that at full price, it's comparable to eating out, but with a lot more effort.

Likes: 
- No food waste. All the ingredients are used up when you're done cooking the meal. This was a big one, because we find that we will buy ingredients to make something and then have left overs that never get used and then have to be tossed out after a few weeks. This could be solved with better meal planning, making sure we have meals that will use up the ingredients.
- measured amounts. you don't have to measure anything, it's all done for you

Dislikes: 
- what you save on food waste, you make up with container waste. All the little baggies and containers seems to be much more wasteful than just going grocery shopping. Could be perception though
- food prep is still there. you still have to dice the onions and mince the garlic and chop etc. 
- they messed up on my first order. Sent me beef instead of chicken for one of the meals. The did rectify it right away by applying a plate credit on my account, but we did have to go out and grab some chicken to make it up and find something to do with the beef. 
- some of the recipes weren't to our liking. we're 1/3 on dishes that we would make again. I have another 2 coming today so I'll update with the tally later on
- limited selection. They have about 8 selections each week, but it's just one option per protein type. So if you want chicken, there's only one choice. 

Overall, I'm glad we tried it but I don't think we'll continue on after this order. We cook a lot at home already and just need to plan a little better to reduce waste. I also like finding my own recipes that I would like to try. For the price, I'd rather pay a little more and just go out to eat a meal and be served, with no prep, no cooking, no clean up.

----------


## lint

and they messed up on my second order too. ordered fish tacos and got pork schnitzel

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pork Schnitzel is better, that's not a mistake, it's an improvement!

----------


## Black Gts

Did finally sign up with your link, first delivery next week seems perfect for the single dude honestly, will report back.

----------


## KPHMPH

I've been doing this for a bit now. Just got my order today.

Fish tacos, pork schnitzel and some pasta chicken stuff.... I'm happy so far with how easy it is to cook for us two!

If anyone wants to us a link here is another one.

http://www.chefsplate.com/?r=3pc-Qbhaizf

----------


## Aleks

Signed up a few weeks ago. Started with 3 meals for 2 people and have since switched to 4 meals for 2. Wife and I are really enjoying it. There was only 1 meal I didn't like, everything else has been great. 

I never cooked in our household (other than bbq in summer) but with this I actually enjoy it since everything is there and there is a list to follow  :ROFL!:  

With 0 food waste, not having to go shop for stuff, me actually enjoying cooking something the price is not bad IMO. Pretty much the same as any fast food combo would cost.

Made a Provolone and Portobello Mushroom Dip sandwiches last night.  :Drool:  Will try the Pork Schnitzel today.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Pork Schnitzel is better, that's not a mistake, it's an improvement!*



Not if I wanted fish tacos. If the tacos are that bad, they shouldn't be on the menu. But 2/2 orders that have mistakes doesn't do it for me

----------


## FraserB

Signed up using the ExtraSlow link, delivery is coming on Monday. Recipe list is below, I'll try to post a review of each.

- Chipotle chicken and cheese burgers
- Pacific cod and smoked bacon chowder
- Forest mushroom ragu

Does anyone know if the meals for 4 are different from the meals for 2? Since the food keeps for a few days, might do a single bi-weekly delivery and try some other ones.

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Signed up using the ExtraSlow link, delivery is coming on Monday. Recipe list is below, I'll try to post a review of each.
> 
> - Chipotle chicken and cheese burgers
> - Pacific cod and smoked bacon chowder
> - Forest mushroom ragu
> 
> Does anyone know if the meals for 4 are different from the meals for 2? Since the food keeps for a few days, might do a single bi-weekly delivery and try some other ones.*



Yes, the family recipes are different than ones for 2. There are a lot more options for 2 person plans. Go to main page, what's on the menu and you can see the differences there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Old thread, but if anyone wants to try out "the good food box" I have a couple promo codes for one free box each. Pm me and they are yours. I don't think I get any kickback on these. 
If anyone wants to sign up for chefs plate, pm me your email address and I think you get ten bucks credit, and I do too.

----------


## killramos

Has anyone looked at the benefit of this service considering you can actually get groceries delivered to you home these days?

I realize they do a bit of prep as well but costs have to be pretty high?

That said I have a friend who uses this often she swears by it as a busy professional.

----------


## Aleks

> Has anyone looked at the benefit of this service considering you can actually get groceries delivered to you home these days?
> 
> I realize they do a bit of prep as well but costs have to be pretty high?
> 
> That said I have a friend who uses this often she swears by it as a busy professional.



We have been using it for over a year now. I tried getting the groceries myself to re-make some of the recipes but this is just so much more convenient with the exact amounts you need.

----------


## bjstare

When my wife and I were both working, we used this a couple times. I was not overly impressed with the recipes (half of them were good, half were mediocre), and was sorely disappointed with the quantity of meat in each "portion". Obviously, you get what you pay for, and they have to offset the delivery/packaging cost somehow, but the difference in the amount of food per dollar vs. getting your own groceries is significant.

Moot point now that I have a stay at home woman though.  :Pooosie:

----------


## Brent.ff

i used it for a week.. definitely just do my own groceries on the way home. Ya it takes 5 minutes longer to prep the ingredients, but it's at least 1/2 to 1/4 the price (plus leftovers)..

----------


## killramos

> Moot point now that I have a stay at home woman though.



I’m doing this wrong, my wife currently works two jobs and I’m trying to convince her to go to medical school  :ROFL!: 

I would be worried about Portion sizes as I like having a decent sized dinner if I’m going to actually make something. That and whether the recipes are actually any good or pretty mediocre.

If I really need a 0 effort meal I just go on skip and get some Thai or something which means 3 days of leftovers haha.

----------


## schurchill39

We've been getting this for almost a year now and I quite enjoy it. Yea you get some duds every once and a while, and its not as cheap as getting your own groceries but its not as expensive as eating out either. My wife and I are pretty plane jane most of the time when it comes to cooking during the week so this was a way for us to inject some food that we otherwise would never have tried. I find the portion sizes to be good as it helps me not eat until I hate myself.

My only two complaints are 1) anything that has lemon in it WAYYYYYY over does the lemon. I usually 1/4 what it says and even that is strong and 2) no left overs if both of us are home for supper. Besides that I like it and will probably continue to do it until we go fully broke

----------


## jwslam

How are they with promos for regulars?
Or are they like any other subscription service (i.e. cable, phone, etc) where once you're hooked there's zero discounts whatsoever?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't often see promos for regular customers. I have a friend who signs up with a new email address each time and never subscribes and rotates through several services and that seems to result in decent savings.

----------


## schurchill39

Nothing for us regular folk... just like Telus.

----------


## A790

> I’m doing this wrong, my wife currently works two jobs and I’m trying to convince her to go to medical school



Nah that's doing it right. Dr. Killramos will pay for many a meal  :Wink:

----------


## ercchry

bulk prep and vac seal proteins (and freeze) bulk buy rice and potatoes... then just weekly trips for veg... no waste, 1/4 the price, twice the protein... but then again, i like cooking and could never blindly follow a recipe

----------


## pheoxs

We started chefs plate, this is our second week.

First week was soso. First recipe came with the eggs broken in the bag and the recipe came our pretty bland. We double checked it and there was no call for any spice or salt and pepper. Wasn't impressed. The second and third meals were tastey but as others have said, pricey for what you get. Also I missunderstood things a bit. I thought things were slightly prepped and they'd save time, instead most of the recipes take longer to make (since they are better/more complex meals).

We'll probably continue it for a month or so and then cancel it and remake the recipes that we liked. 22$ per meal is a lot when you consider what you get.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have referrals for good food box and chefs plate if anyone wants them. Pm me, and include yiur email address if you want the chefs plates one, as it's linked to email.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No referral needed for a decent deal with goodfood. use code "spring90" and get $45 off each of your first two boxes. Promo Ends tomorrow.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I'll add a plug for Presto Eats:
https://prestoeats.com/

My sisters have been involved in the production of the kits and helping the company get started over the last couple months. They were at the Wellness Expo a few weeks ago with lots of interest, and will be at the Woman's Show next weekend, and at Crossroad's Market starting the week after if you guys want to try before you buy.

The kits were designed with the Instant Pot in mind but aren't necessary if you don't have one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone still using these meal kits? My wife gets one delivered most weeks. She hates meal planning, so this takes care of that nicely. I feel like the portions have gotten smaller, because we have fewer leftovers now. Or maybe I'm eating more. Hard to say.

I have a couple coupon codes for goodfood if anyone wants.

----------


## Buster

Yeah, we use these once a week or so. I quite like them, although as you say the portions aren't crazy generous.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe the portions are just right and we are just habitually overeating? Seems more likely. Although I do feel I've earned a big meal when I'm doing IF in the morning.

I'd still prefer to just cook my own recipes, and I think my kids would like that better too, but I don't want to cook 7 nights a week, so if the wife wants her meals to come this way, I'm fine with it. There's about the same ratio of hits and misses as everything else she cooks.

----------


## adam c

I did HelloFresh, I feel it's not worth it at all, perhaps if you're single and grab a bunch of servings, sure but not for a family of 3+

----------


## killramos

I think most of the recipes are gross, the portion sizes are too small, and its really not THAT cheap.

No cheaper than a 50/50 regimen of eating out and making a few big meals at home with leftovers.

I dont really get whats so compelling. Those guys must be cleaning up.

----------


## Buster

> I think most of the recipes are gross, the portion sizes are too small, and it’s really not THAT cheap.
> 
> No cheaper than a 50/50 regimen of eating out and making a few big meals at home with leftovers.
> 
> I don’t really get what’s so compelling. Those guys must be cleaning up.



I dont mind the food (so far). But we've only maybe done 5 or 6?

Our nanny came back at the beginning of Oct, so she's cooking now. But that's a lot more expensive than a meal service, lol

----------


## killramos

I think it makes sense for people are are afraid of the kitchen. It’s just not for me.

My wife has done it a bunch of times in waves over the last couple years. I’m not one to complain about someone making me a meal, but that doesn’t mean I like it.

----------


## Buster

My wife can't cook for shit....so I'll take what I can get.

----------


## arcticcat522

Wife gets them frequently. I like them. Always something different. Plus they hand out coupons like it's their job, making it not to bad for price.

----------


## killramos

> My wife can't cook for shit....so I'll take what I can get.



Same boat. Haha

----------


## pheoxs

> Anyone still using these meal kits? My wife gets one delivered most weeks. She hates meal planning, so this takes care of that nicely. I feel like the portions have gotten smaller, because we have fewer leftovers now. Or maybe I'm eating more. Hard to say.
> 
> I have a couple coupon codes for goodfood if anyone wants.



I got more and more disappointed with them and eventually stopped. At the beginning it felt like 90% of them were really good and we enjoyed them / plenty full but then gradually we found more and more let downs.

----------


## Aleks

We did it for a couple of years, but then recipes start to repeat and it's mostly same flavours after a while. We really liked it, 0 waste, was around $10-$11/meal back then which is cheap imo for a meal with half decent ingredients.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Once you start eating 2 portions per person, or no eating the leftovers, or anything like that, the price gets a little high. Our current plan is $90 for 8 portions. But if you aren't eating it all....

----------


## Disoblige

I find Chef's Plate has a good portion, so eating 2 is too much.

I tried 3 different ones and here is my rating:
HelloFresh is the best quality and recipes but regular portion, Chef's Plate is bigger portions but ingredients just average, and GoodFood is the worst (in an ingredient, recipe, and instructions standpoint).

I would never pay regular price for any of these by the way. It was just good to try something new and maybe inspire you on some new flavors in our own dishes in the future.

----------


## pheoxs

> We did it for a couple of years, but then recipes start to repeat and it's mostly same flavours after a while. We really liked it, 0 waste, was around $10-$11/meal back then which is cheap imo for a meal with half decent ingredients.



Unless they changed the packaging I wouldn't say its 0 waste at all ... sure there is less food waste but holy fuck there's so much packaging waste for one meal.

----------


## dj_rice

I've tried them all. MissFresh, HelloFresh, Chefs Plate and GoodFood. I liked GoodFood and HelloFresh the best. MissFresh being the worst for portion size and quality of ingredients. GoodFood would be my top choice. I keep receiving expired produce in boxes and they keep giving me next box free credits. 

Speaking of, I have 3 GoodFood free boxes to give out for new customer sign ups only if anyone wants one. Lemme know

----------


## Xamim

Friend of mine sent me an invite code for Chef's Plate so we gave it a try. We got 4 recipes with two portions for each one and paid about $11 for all of it. I wouldn't get this regularly if you have to pay full price as I like cooking. We found the portions to be alright, eating leftovers from last night's dinner for lunch today. From the 8 portions we had (4 meals x 2 people) we ended up having 3 lunches. As mention earlier, so much waste as everything is packaged in plastic. I see the convenience in these and understand why people go for them, but for us it would only make sense on the rare occasion. It was nice not having to go grocery shopping after being out of town for a few days and having everything right there to make food the first night we were back. 

Now I have remember to log in every few weeks to make sure we skip the meals, otherwise they'll pick four random recipes and send them to you.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> My wife can't cook for shit....so I'll take what I can get.



My wife is a white Canadian millennial. So I know that feel.

We've been on GoodFood for a year now. It's not cheaper than groceries, I don't think they ever claimed to be. It is good food though, and it comes with pictures and instructions to make it easy for people like my wife to cook.  :Drama: 

Portions are ridiculous. Salads are the worst offenders. Generally you get something like cabbage, green onion, and apple cider vinegar. Enough cabbage to feed an army. "Cabbage salad". Wash, rinse, repeat with any 1 leafy green, any one green addon like herbs or onions, and some lackluster dressing. Flavorless, and way too much. Then mix that with a protein like 2 5oz steaks or 4 chicken thighs.

It's a little wierd that way.

----------


## ercchry

5oz steak? Do I look like a bird to you? Passssss

...did just discover Costco’s premium online meats though... the wagyu/angus “Kobe classic” steaks seem suspicious... but just ordered their Argentinian beef; rib, strip, and Picanha, ~14.5lbs for $275.. now that’s some mail order meals I can endorse  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> 5oz steak? Do I look like a bird to you? Passssss
> 
> ...did just discover Costco’s premium online meats though... the wagyu/angus “Kobe classic” steaks seem suspicious... but just ordered their Argentinian beef; rib, strip, and pichana, ~14.5lbs for $275.. now that’s some mail order meals I can endorse



I see it’s all ungraded. Any good?

----------


## ercchry

> I see it’s all ungraded. Any good?



Just ordered... will see. If the images are accurate I’m expecting pretty decent. Should all be dry aged, grass fed based on region alone. But of course being Costco, that’s foolish to expect sight unseen

----------


## killramos

I’m sure it’s fine. But it strikes me as very odd that their online vac pack meat is completely different than in store.

If they would sell the in warehouse vac pack AAA’s for delivery, that would nearly eliminate my need to get actually go into Costco.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah little odd for sure. Perhaps it’s a quantity thing. Or just purely price point? From memory this stuff doesn’t seem any more expensive than the regular vac sealed stuff

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hello Fresh is very good. Great variety and quality ingredients while being bachelor-level easy to cook.
It's a big win to get children helping with food prep and making them eat new things that they become excited about - because they helped.
Way, way the fuck more money than groceries but massively cheaper than restaurants (and beer). 
Serving sizes are more than adequate. "4" actually feeds two adults and two kids plus enough leftover for a small single lunch the next day.
Apparently it's run by an extremely aggressive nutcase(s).

----------


## Disoblige

> My wife is a white Canadian millennial.



Yeah they are the worst (for cooking).

But millenial women in North America in general are horrid typically. Not saying women should be the ones who should be the ones being good at it, but put in some fucking effort like a human being. Jesus.

----------


## ercchry

Well... got more weight than the online est... but yeah, not looking like the pics.

Will hopefully have a non-potato phone by the time I butcher them into steaks, but looking little too white on the fat cap to be grass fed, and a little too pale to be anything remotely “dry aged” .... dates are also slaughter to production in a day... not sure if that’s just quartered and hung? Or actually broken right down and vacuum sealed, the picanha has some red to it, but the other two are classic high production beef pale pink 

...shame since the beef on tango’s IG looks great

----------


## killramos

Too bad, hopefully Costco can start offering their top notch in warehouse beef for delivery... just vac packs is all I want, nothing cost or processed (especially their fucking tenderizing).

----------


## ercchry

These might be for you then... 6lbs striploin for $100? Vacuum sealed in Argentina. I’m saving judgement for actual taste test but so far I’d say quality is at least on par with the regular Costco AAA stuff

----------


## killramos

I’m interested to hear the taste test.

----------


## ercchry

I take it all back. Would bang. 

Deceiving when it was still vac packed, but once I starting slicing this beautiful striploin into 10 ~9oz steaks it all became clear.

The aroma, the texture, the colour, the fat... ya, couldn’t resist. Got a couple prepped for the sous vide for tonight, but also had one extra thic boi that I trimmed for a wagyu style taster... just a thin end cut, brisket fat, fresh thyme, and S&P in the cast iron, blue rare... ya, this is special. 

Note: does NOT taste like typical North American cow... if you are sheltered in your moo, moo eating it might fall under “acquired taste” but would buy at this price point over any warehouse Canadian meat from Costco 



Didn’t get the Pro 12 early... so did my best at editing for most realistic look I could. But it’s very pretty

----------


## killramos

> I take it all back. Would bang. 
> 
> Deceiving when it was still vac packed, but once I starting slicing this beautiful striploin into 10 ~9oz steaks it all became clear.
> 
> The aroma, the texture, the colour, the fat... ya, couldn’t resist. Got a couple prepped for the sous vide for tonight, but also had one extra thic boi that I trimmed for a wagyu style taster... just a thin end cut, brisket fat, fresh thyme, and S&P in the cast iron, blue rare... ya, this is special. 
> 
> Note: does NOT taste like typical North American cow... if you are sheltered in your moo, moo eating it might fall under “acquired taste” but would buy at this price point over any warehouse Canadian meat from Costco 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the argentinian beef is no longer a thing on costco's site. But i did notice if you go to the ame day instacart delivery you can get most of their normal meet products on there, including whole striploins.

I may never set foot in a Costco again.

----------


## nzwasp

Does costco sell any sort of organic grass fed beef?

----------


## killramos

> Does costco sell any sort of organic grass fed beef?



Not beef to my knowledge, you can get wagyu if you want to be fancy. But Costco’s AAA beef is fantastic quality if that’s a concern. 

I think they have a lot of organic oil try options.

----------


## ercchry

> Does costco sell any sort of organic grass fed beef?



The Argentinian stuff fits the bill... tango imports is the supplier, website still points at Costco for purchasing. FB shows they are out of stock as of yesterday... fingers crossed it comes back

----------


## spike98

Don’t want to whore our referrals too much but I have a couple of free boxes for Hello Fresh I can give away. We have tried this and chefs plate and Hello Fresh is by far better. We ended up having nothing but poor ingredients with chefs plate. They always made it right, it was just more of a pain then it was worth. 

Anyways hit up my pm for a box if your interested.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Dont want to whore our referrals too much but I have a couple of free boxes for Hello Fresh I can give away. We have tried this and chefs plate and Hello Fresh is by far better. We ended up having nothing but poor ingredients with chefs plate. They always made it right, it was just more of a pain then it was worth. 
> 
> Anyways hit up my pm for a box if your interested.



I think I do, as well. 
I think the new customer just needs to agree to sign up for some level of service or time and when you do, you get a free box (I think that's about $40 value).
Then we get a $30 credit or something.

PM if interested. No pressure, at all, LoL! Once you run out of folks to give them to, they end up piling up.

----------


## spike98

> I think I do, as well. 
> I think the new customer just needs to agree to sign up for some level of service or time and when you do, you get a free box (I think that's about $40 value).
> Then we get a $30 credit or something.
> 
> PM if interested. No pressure, at all, LoL! Once you run out of folks to give them to, they end up piling up.



The free boxes are just that, free. No obligation to the person signing up and the sender gets nothing. 

The real referrals are $40 credits for the first order and the sender gets a $25 credit. 

I get nothing out of the free boxes. That said, one left. First email pm’d gets it!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I've given away 10 free GoodFood boxes, got nothing in return. It's the $$$ credits that are part of the affiliate scheme.

These companies give out free boxes like candy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also pro tip for any of these, cancel your subscription a couple times a year to get better deals to rejoin.

----------


## killramos

> Looks like the argentinian beef is no longer a thing on costco's site. But i did notice if you go to the ame day instacart delivery you can get most of their normal meet products on there, including whole striploins.
> 
> I may never set foot in a Costco again.



Tried something new, got burned.

Costco-Instacart guy says they are out of whole striploins (never had that happen to me in my life at Costco so pretty sure the dog fucker just didn’t look as they move them around).

Now the tip I gave is completely disproportionate to what I ordered, and the meat was the only thing I really wanted out of my order. So I still need to go to Costco. 

In the future I will not be lazy and just go to the store in person... 

Still no Argentinian strips on the website either.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Costco.ca now has Japanese A5 Wagyu https://www.costco.ca/japanese-wagyu...100702326.html

----------


## dj_rice

Can mods do a thread split on this meat fest and get topic back on topic lol

----------


## ercchry

> Can mods do a thread split on this meat fest and get topic back on topic lol



Meat is an ingredient, and it’s delivered right to the door... fail to see the derailment  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The mods are racist, it's that simple.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They probably think Biden won the election.

----------


## dj_rice

I've posted this on RFD so I'll post here for you guys. Freebie boxes for GoodFood. Looks like the codes aren't limited to 1 time use and few people have used codes and it still works. So have atter

I dont get any referrals out of this as it doesnt tie to me, just spreading the goodness to all. 

Have atter. I think its new customers only. But its easy to beat the system, send boxes to your work address. Make different emails. Use different credit cards.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

So I borrowed Ma's credit card the other day. She never checks her statement anyway.

----------


## dirtsniffer

How was it?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Costco usa has a5 wagyu. But a 12lb rib roast. Only $1000.

https://www.costco.com/japanese-wagy...100311435.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can you guys take this talk to the toilet paper thread please?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Can you guys take this talk to the toilet paper thread please?



How are your inventory levels?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not concerning yet. Put a package in my cart for pcexpress tomorrow.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Make sure you count them before you leave. Those fuckers have been known to poach tp rolls according to Rudy.

----------


## ercchry

Argentinian Beef is back at Costco! Grabbed a tenderloin, fuck me it’s good

Edit: Oh, right... pic

----------


## killramos

Still not a meal prep service but I have gotten more interested in Spud the last few weeks. Decided to trial a couple weeks of their seasonal harvest boxes to try and have more and more variety of quality vegetables in the house.

Looks like if you order specific shit on their own or out of season the prices are ludicrous (7 dollar pint of raspberries is some aspen ass shit I ant afford). But $40 bucks a week for their curated box of fruit and veg, ~20lb worth seems pretty reasonable to me.

I think if you are disciplined and know your prices this could work out pretty well actually, especially if I pair with a bulk meat (1/4 cow, 1/2 pig type orders) on cutting down food costs and eating better at home.

I also hate going to the store, nothing to do with COVID that’s always been a negative in my books. If I can cut store visits down to 1-2 times a month for staples and unperishables that is winning.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Still not a meal prep service but I have gotten more interested in Spud the last few weeks. Decided to trial a couple weeks of their seasonal harvest boxes to try and have more and more variety of quality vegetables in the house.
> 
> Looks like if you order specific shit on their own or out of season the prices are ludicrous (7 dollar pint of raspberries is some aspen ass shit I ant afford). But $40 bucks a week for their curated box of fruit and veg, ~20lb worth seems pretty reasonable to me.
> 
> I think if you are disciplined and know your prices this could work out pretty well actually, especially if I pair with a bulk meat (1/4 cow, 1/2 pig type orders) on cutting down food costs and eating better at home.
> 
> I also hate going to the store, nothing to do with COVID thats always been a negative in my books. If I can cut store visits down to 1-2 times a month for staples and unperishables that is winning.



LoL. My friend used to work for them many years ago. Their claim to fame was bicycle delivered produce. #CarbonFootprintYo

It was simple. He drove an old van a really long ways to the general delivery area and then pulled the bicycle out of the back of the van with a buggy to drag around for the deliveries.
Not joking.

----------


## killramos

Oh. I don’t care about any of the eco nonsense associated.

I just want a basket of decent seasonal vegetables to show up once a week, and this seems to fit the bill for a not terrible price.

They could deliver my basket one order at a time in a lifted dually straight from the farm for all I care.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have used Spud in the past, and they are a decent service. Was never a bicycle involved though, they have big cargo vans with their logo on the side. I did find the harvest boxes often had items I would not normally buy in them. That's great if you enjoy putting in the work to find out how to prep them, but ends up involving a little homework when you have a massive head of mustard greens or some other weirdo shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have used Spud in the past, and they are a decent service. Was never a bicycle involved though, they have big cargo vans with their logo on the side. I did find the harvest boxes often had items I would not normally buy in them. That's great if you enjoy putting in the work to find out how to prep them, but ends up involving a little homework when you have a massive head of mustard greens or some other weirdo shit.



Yeah, I think they have phased out the bike BS in many areas. They must be doing something right because I think they've been around at least 20 years.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who wants a free box code, here's a few for chefs plate.

----------


## Darell_n

My company is finishing up the new food production facility for Hello Fresh in 6 weeks or so. I expect they will be pushing hard with deals and incentives once they get rolling, which is good because last time I checked after Christmas their available selection was abysmal.

----------


## tcon

> Anyone who wants a free box code, here's a few for chefs plate.



Wow thanks man, I used the bottom right code  :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

We tried Chef to Table and it was garbage. Honestly 2/10 buffet-quality food and miniscule portions.

Now we use Hello Fresh and absolutely love it. Has anyone who has also tried Hello Fresh tried Chef's Plate? Any thing you liked more with one over the other? They seem very similar.

Portions, food quality, and selection has seriously impressed me with Hello Fresh. We have massively cut down on our waste and shopping as well as increased the variety of what we eat by a lot.

----------


## Disoblige

Chefs Plate is a division of HelloFresh in Canada  :ROFL!: 
Hook line and sinker baby.

Also, if anyone wants:

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!: 

For an extra few dollars a meal you can even have people cook it for you and bring it to your table. Pro tip.

----------


## jwslam

> For an extra few dollars a meal you can even have people cook it for you and bring it to your table. Pro tip.



Except that 50yo blonde lady now expects to earn minimum 18% off my purchase to support her 30 cigarettes/day and 5-pounds of makeup/day habits

----------


## ExtraSlow

The economic discussion is pretty separate.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hello Fresh Code: HFFGIVE90. Should work for multiple people.

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ExtraSlow

Codes for Goodfood :

----------


## Xamim

> Codes for Goodfood :



Used the first one. Thank you!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Codes for hello fresh

----------

